# 10/2 LIVESTRONG Day Group Ride.



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

As many of you might or might not know 10/2 in National LIVESTRONG day. I am going to be putting together a route and would love to get a huge group together to show support for those fighting cancer. I figure we can keep a social pace with a B and C group, and other options will come in the form of distance not pace. Ill be putting the route together today and will probably be putting it out in the Portola Area. Feel free to ask any questions or post your support and who you are riding for.

Riding for my Grandmother who recently had a battle with breast cancer this last year. and my best friends wife who has spent the last 5 years battling a very rare brain cancer which only had a 6 month life expectancy. Keep Fighting and Livestrong!!!

Chris


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so here are some rough drafts of the loops I just put together real quick. I tried to make it so we could all leave together and possibly meet back together on the ride back in. Hopefully we can get enough interest to get group leaders. We can modify the routes if people have good suggestions. Possibly add a shorter loop of just out and back on Foothill for families who just want to come out to show support. Thanks for your time.

First option very easy mostly flat. 24 Miles 650Ft of Ascent.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/los-altos/925128509012082296

Second option adds a bit of mileage but no hard climbs. 42 Miles 1150Ft of Ascent

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/los-altos/476128508942353740

Third option adds mileage and climbing for 55 Miles 3250Ft of Ascent

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/los-altos/569128509212492590

Chris


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I would absolutely love to do this ride with you. I did the Livestrong ride in San Jose this year in memory of my Mother who passed away last year after losing her battle with cancer. Unfortunately I have made plans and reservations with a bunch of people to go MTB riding in Downieville.

I will be with you guys in spirit though! If it was any other weekend I would be there!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This coincides with the suggested date for the next Road Bike Review group ride. The suggested routes are very similar too, though with an OLH/84 option which is nice. I think that we should just combine the rides together. Is that OK with you?

I really wish I could make it but I'll be out of town that weekend.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> This coincides with the suggested date for the next Road Bike Review group ride. The suggested routes are very similar too, though with an OLH/84 option which is nice. I think that we should just combine the rides together. Is that OK with you?
> 
> I really wish I could make it but I'll be out of town that weekend.


I am totally cool with that, we can work out the details as far as groups go, but I know we have been hammering the last 2 RBR rides and was hoping this could be a bit more social ride in honor of those battling with cancer. That is why I decided to do different routes.

Those who want to get out in honor of someone but don't consider themselves strong riders can take on the 24 miles option.
Maybe we can run a B and C group for option two the 42 miles option and and A and B option for the 55 miler.

So rough specifications:

24 Mile option: 
Don't make it out very much but enjoy getting out for a ride when time allows. Pace is slow and steady come out to meet your fellow norcal bike community with no pressure.

42 Mile option: 
C group: You are comfortable keeping a steady 12-15mph pace, no attacks very comfortable steady pace.
B group: Slightly faster pace 15-18mph maybe a few pace increases but keep the group together

55 Mile option:
B group: Your comfortable climbing even if its not fast, pace will be between 16-19mph with stopped regroup after OLH climb and KING's descent. Other than that no attacks focus is keeping the group together.
A group: Your comfortable climbing and expect it to be every man for themselves when the climbs starts, accelerations, attacks are going to happen, pace will be 18-22mph and regroups will be rolling after hard efforts(Climbs, Descents, Attacks ) If your up for a challenge this is the group to role with.

Chris


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me, though you will need a big turn-out to fill up 5 different groups.

One reason as to why the last 2 RBR rides were "hammering" is that the B group either co-mingled with the A group, or disintegrated on the road due to lack of riders.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Just putting it back out there if anyone plans on joining me. I know the Hill Climbs start the 2nd as well, but anyone not joining them is free to join us.

Chris


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

i am still planning on it


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm in for the first option


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

stockracing said:


> I'm in for the first option


Anyone else want to join him? I haven't had too much feedback so I really don't know who is going to show up. I know I will be there and 4 other riders with me for the big loop. Don't be shy come out and meet your Norcal community.

Chris


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah c'mon out. I know there's a lot of new riders out there. I myself is a fairly new rider and still trying to build my mileage. Exploring new routes like this is what got interest me into riding. 

WaitWienie, one day I'll probably join you on the big loop


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

right on. thanks for organizing for a great cause. I'm tied up this weekend with a couple events.

My wife had 'cancer' last year and we went to Houston to get it fixed. It turns out it was bad tonsils causing a raging reaction from with her thyroid glands.

It was scary though and that hospital, MD Anderson is the best in the world but is a very very sad place.

fc


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

francois said:


> right on. thanks for organizing for a great cause. I'm tied up this weekend with a couple events.
> 
> My wife had 'cancer' last year and we went to Houston to get it fixed. It turns out it was bad tonsils causing a raging reaction from with her thyroid glands.
> 
> ...


Glad everything is good now... I hope I never have to deal with a scare like that. I know your all tied up with your Low Key series... Have a great ride... Ill have to bust out an OLH time for you.

Chris


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

WaitWienie said:


> Anyone else want to join him? I haven't had too much feedback so I really don't know who is going to show up. I know I will be there and 4 other riders with me for the big loop. Don't be shy come out and meet your Norcal community.
> 
> Chris


Chris,

I'll see you and group for the big ride tomorrow. Should be a fun morning!

-Perry


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

The more the better... I am sure it will be a great ride...

Chris



Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Chris,
> 
> I'll see you and group for the big ride tomorrow. Should be a fun morning!
> 
> -Perry


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

So how was the ride? Perhaps you got the last warm day of the year!


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

We ended up getting a late start but had a great ride. Weather was perfect... Slightly overcast when we started then the sun came out and it was beautiful. Ended up just having a group of 6 so it was easy to keep everyone together. jonala was the only one who came and met up with me from the forum the other my friends. He took us for a small detour out on Canada to add a bit of climbing through the foothills instead of doing an out and back which was very cool. Kept it very social 90% of the time, OLH was fun and the kings descent was amazing, so much fun... One of my friends almost ate it hard on Kings but saved it, he wasn't even sure what happen all he knew was he was right behind me then braked a little to hard and his rear locked up, he shot off the side unclipped rode up the dirt and back down like a wall ride then shot back onto the road and kept riding... lol All in all, great ride. and I saw a lot of Yellow being worn...

Chris


----------

